# Best Preowned RV



## Michguy (Mar 3, 2010)

I ran across this website, bestpreownedrv.com . This fellow or gal has locations in Houston and in South Carolina and sells used motorhomes primarily on E-Bay. I would never buy one without actually driving it and checking it out thoroughly myself, but from the feedback and from all indications that I can see, this business is A-one straight-up. Has anybody out there had any experience with them ?


----------



## Michguy (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Best Preowned RV

I ran across this website, bestpreownedrv.com . This fellow or gal has locations in Houston and in South Carolina and sells used motorhomes primarily on E-Bay. I would never buy one without actually driving it and checking it out thoroughly myself, but from the feedback and from all indications that I can see, this business is A-one straight-up. Has anybody out there had any experience with them ? 




(Delete all cookies set by this site)  
Registered to: RVUSA.com Â© 2009


----------



## keithb (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Best Preowned RV

Thanks for posting this website. I have no experience with them but I did look at a couple of coaches and they looked very nice. The 2001 Monaco caught my eye.


----------



## Norris (Mar 17, 2010)

RE: Best Preowned RV

Hi, To answer your question about BESTPREOWNED, The name says it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Bought my second Rv 2000 Holiday Rambler from them and they are wonderful people to work with. M HR is as clean as anew coach and before I picked it up the owners insisted My wife and I spend a couple of nites in it to find all the problems we could so they could repair them before final delivery. We did just that and my wife and I had 3 Legal sized sheets of nit-pics. Marilyn one of the owners put a man on it and had us satisfied in a days time while we lounged around in our "New Diesel pusher" home. They sell a lot of fine RV's and are truley nice people before and after the sale . Great prices and great service, You can even camp out in the spaces on the lot while there to see if this is the unit for you. 
The lot isn't one of the big fancy kind you normally see, just a good couple of people who live on the lot and sell Quality Motorhomes. If you don't buy here your propably making a big $$$$$ mistake.

Well thats all I'll say about that, nuff said.
A very happy customer.
P.S. Did I mention the 1 year warrenty that is encluded on their RV's
Best of luck,
Norris


----------



## naturalmike (Mar 27, 2010)

RE: Best Preowned RV



> Michguy - 3/3/2010  6:42 AM
> 
> I ran across this website, bestpreownedrv.com . This fellow or gal has locations in Houston and in South Carolina and sells used motorhomes primarily on E-Bay. I would never buy one without actually driving it and checking it out thoroughly myself, but from the feedback and from all indications that I can see, this business is A-one straight-up. Has anybody out there had any experience with them ?




I have heard of a few people being please with their service


----------



## outdoors4ever (Apr 1, 2010)

Re: Best Preowned RV

have not seen that one, have dealt with www.lakeshore-rv.com though and they are great.


----------

